
A description of B, the language that begat C: by Kernighan [pdf] - grok2
https://web.archive.org/web/20150611114644/https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/btut.pdf
======
grok2
Initially I looked at the use of "auto" to declare variables and thought it
did type-inteferencing, but it turns out variables were "typeless" (and seems
like everything was an integer). Another interesting thing that stood out to
me was that an array declaration had one more array elements than declared. So
"auto v[10]" had 11 elements with the array index starting from 0 and
including 10...

